# Dana Linn Bailey is looking for a new Gym partner! Right im off bye all !!!



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1546273304

read it im getting the next flight


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol Enjoy! Her chests are flatter than a wall! Doesnt even look nice imo. It's just cool to see her train like a man.


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1546273304
> 
> read it im getting the next flight


Your too busy sending samples out, ill have to take your place. I'll let you knoe how she is


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

shes nice in my book i know she is not everyones cup of tea!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

She's pretty but them shoulders are just too much for me.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lockon said:


>


yup thats her


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

a boob job and she'l look perfect


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Well she want's us to live near her which we don't ! and we need to have the build like her BF which i don't as i am a classic body builder!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> Well she want's us to live near her which we don't ! and we need to have the build like her BF which i don't as i am a classic body builder!


yes this si all true hence the flight bit, ill go get myself shares in a butchers and bulk up


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> yes this si all true hence the flight bit, ill go get myself shares in a butchers and bulk up


Ha ha yeah anything for DLB she is deffo one of the most popular IFBB women pro's out there today. She has an awesome brand image. I am sure she will do very well in the years to come. In fact in her she was robbed of the win because she was to ripped and the judges wanted a softer look for the women's Physique class. But to be honest with DLB's Physique she needs a class of her own!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

she is awesome but would prob make me look inferior training next to her lol.


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

Wheyman some Synthol will sort you right out


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I said I'd train with her but she declined as my duck pout is better than hers


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Lockon said:


> Wheyman some Synthol will sort you right out


Im already on it, been pinning oil since I saw the post


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

DLB is amazing!

Still cant believe she didnt make top 3.In my opinion she is the future of the physique division.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I use to fancy her so much. Very recently. But now going on her fb looking at her pics. She's starting to look manly. Anyway that aside. She's looking at someone who's similar size to her brother (http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1697097996) he's fking HUGE. He's 3 years older than me, I am indeed very jealous.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mey said:


> I use to fancy her so much. Very recently. But now going on her fb looking at her pics. She's starting to look manly. Anyway that aside. She's looking at someone who's similar size to her brother (http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1697097996) he's fking HUGE. He's 3 years older than me, I am indeed very jealous.


just get some creatine down you


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Wheyman said:


> just get some creatine down you


No. Because you'll only give UKM members 6% off, and not 10. Like I've said. Pro-10. 10percent.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

She looks awesome imo and sounds like she trains like a beast! Big thumbs up from me! :thumb:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Mey said:


> No. Because you'll only give UKM members 6% off, and not 10. Like I've said. Pro-10. 10percent.


ha ha mey what are you after message me i might be able to do you a deal buddy


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

i would creep into her house, cut a hole in the bottom of her desk chair, then put my face in it facing upwards and live there.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

on another note does anyone in the UK stock her Flag nor fail Ts and training tops?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

She looks great but all the posing and 'punk rock' style pouting puts me off...otherwise sexy laydee indeed


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> on another note does anyone in the UK stock her Flag nor fail Ts and training tops?


I haven't been able to find one but they do currently do free worldwide shipping.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

secondhandsoul said:


> I haven't been able to find one but they do currently do free worldwide shipping.


cheers will be buying a few


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

yes they do


----------



## TS99 (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats too far! shes proberly got a bigger d1ck than you aswell


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

I like a woman with muscles (well, I'm indifferent) but I think she's has gone too far. It's not about feeling inferior or anything (even though she is fvcking bigger than me!) I just like a bit of femininity on a girl aswell


----------



## w0nderw0m4n (Mar 19, 2012)

i think shes amazing and if i get my body even looking a smidgen like hers i would be 1 happy bunny


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

w0nderw0m4n said:


> i think shes amazing and if i get my body even looking a smidgen like hers i would be 1 happy bunny


Regarding my earlier post I have no judgement on girls going for that look. 10000000x more attractive than half the fat birds who don't do anything about it


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

TheBob said:


> What would you do with your legs , I think you would get detected


I'm just the ideas man, a covert team of scientists will come up with the rest


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

her body is class, would love to look like that


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Loveleelady said:


> her body is class, would love to look like that


You've got a more appealing figure.


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

Her and her bf are complete tools, they claim natty and slate people on bb.com when they get called out, in the photo's on their clothing website Rob puts on about 50lbs photo to photo and there are some where he doesn't look like he trains..... :whistling: .

Dana is past looking attractive now imho, the anabolics are doing there job in slowly turning her into a man, looks like a bloke in here recent videos, rough.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

She looks great, really failing to see the problem here? This is a bb'ing forum no?


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

PatWelsh said:


> She looks great, really failing to see the problem here? This is a bb'ing forum no?


I agree mate. Of all places to come onto and see stupid comments like female bb's having penises etc. No wonder women are put off bodybuilding sites and training in general.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

She looked sexy when she was normal.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

She's sexy, got a Pink attitude thing going for you.

Hot as hell here!!!










Loads of these woman look perfectly fine when outside of a competition and a bit smoother if that's your taste.


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I think its sad though how people on a bodybuilding site cant tell the difference between a girl who is lean and one who is very muscular. If you take a look at any of Danas pictures beside other people or videos youll see that she is pretty small. I think shes only 8st something.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

she has a sexy body, u must be mad to think otherwise but shes got a face i want to stamp on with a mouth i would love to **** down. Cant fcukin stand her and her orrible fella, she is the epitome of the yankism douchebag!!

pair of


----------



## m3power (Oct 31, 2011)

looks incredible amazing physique stunning looks and a brunette think im in love :lol:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Wevans2303 said:


> Her and her bf are complete tools, they claim natty and slate people on bb.com when they get called out, in the photo's on their clothing website Rob puts on about 50lbs photo to photo and there are some where he doesn't look like he trains..... :whistling: .
> 
> Dana is past looking attractive now imho, the anabolics are doing there job in slowly turning her into a man, looks like a bloke in here recent videos, rough.


yep same she got too much now.






toooooooo much IMO


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Lockon said:


>


There's no puke emoticon!! So PUKEEE!


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont get whats with the stupid 'pout' she pulls in every photo

dick


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I think her body is fantastic but she does come across as a bellend.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

VeNuM said:


> I dont get whats with the stupid 'pout' she pulls in every photo
> 
> dick


She is pouting all through her posing routine in that vid thats been posted.... :cursing:


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Must be on the same level as these two guys, takes a look and they both look like they have a few cycles under their belt ....


----------

